# Welche Kleinsteuerung ?



## DAU-Andy531 (20 November 2007)

Zunächst ein herzliches Grüß Gott aus Bayern !

Wir wollen uns Kleinsteuerungen nähern. Dazu suchen wir Rat, ob und welches System dazu eingeführt werden soll. Wir stehen noch ganz am Anfang unserer Überlegungen.

Sie sollen eingesetzt werden

1.) für einfache Anwendungen in Sonderfahrzeugen, z. B. für die Feuerwehr oder für Kommunalfahrzeuge; teils auch für 2-Wege-Fahrzeuge. Betriebsspannung ist i. d. R. 24 V, seltener 12 V, mittelfristig wohl auch 42 V.

Grundsätzlich haben wir uns noch keine abschließenden Gedanken über die Verwendbarkeit von Kleinsteuerungen in Straßen- und Schienenfahrzeugen gemacht. (Spannungskonstanz, Temperatur, Erschütterung…).

Heute ist es so, daß derzeit noch keine Programmierer / KFZ-Elektriker da sind, die die Programmierung höherwertiger Systeme leisten können. Deshalb soll die Programmierung durch interessierte KFZ-Mechaniker erfolgen, die dafür angelernt werden.

2.) für einfache Anwendungen in der Förder- und Verpackungstechnik. Dort können Spannungen von 230 V AC oder 24 V DC anliegen.

Komplexere Anwendungen, die den Einsatz höherwertiger Steuerungen rechtfertigen, sind zunächst nicht absehbar. Dazu fehlen auch umfassende Kenntnisse der Programmierung, z. b. für Step7.

Unsere Bitte ist, Empfehlungen für eine geeignete Steuerung zu bekommen. Wir denken zunächst an Siemens Logo! oder an Moeller Easy. Exoten scheiden aus. Wir wollen uns zu einem bestimmten „Point of No Return" dann für ein System entscheiden; in der Hoffnung, daß unsere Kunden dann auch mitspielen. 

Wichtig ist uns, mit den verfügbaren Mitarbeitern brauchbare Lösungen zu erhalten. Unsere Kunden sind hauptsächlich in Deutschland, seltener in den angrenzenden Nachbarländern ansässig.

Für Kommentare, Hinweise, Empfehlungen und Alles was Neulinge zu beachten haben danken wir schon im Voraus !

DAU-Andy531


----------



## RobiHerb (20 November 2007)

*Steuerung*

Mal bei InterControl Digsy nachschauen, ideal für Fahrzeuge geeignet. Intern Codesys.


----------



## Helmut (22 November 2007)

Hallo,

also 24V und 230V Versionen bieten alle. Eine 12V Version gibts soweit ich weis aber nur von LOGO!.

Schon mal die SW getestet:
https://www.automation.siemens.com/logo/html_00/support/01ToolsDownloads/WebDemov5/install.html

Selbststudium:
https://www.automation.siemens.com/logo/html_00/support/05Training/index.html

Anwendungen:
https://www.automation.siemens.com/microset/index_00.htm?HTTPS=REDIR

Alles nur LOGO!, da ich was anderes nicht einsetzte. Als Anfang empfehle ich das Einsteigerpaket mit SW, HW, Kabel, HB.

Hoffe das hilft.


----------



## Mr.Spok (22 November 2007)

Hallo und guten Tag,

auch die Moeller-Easy-Reihe bietet 12VDC Geräte.

mfG Jan


----------



## Helmut (22 November 2007)

Das ist mir neu, das Möller auch 12V Varianten hat.

Seit wann sind die erhältlich?

gruss helmut


----------



## Mr.Spok (22 November 2007)

Hallo Helmut,

seit wann diese erhältlich sind kann ich leider nicht sagen. Es gibt die 500er sowie die 700er mit oder ohne Display in 12V DC-Ausführung.

mfG Jan


----------



## vollmi (22 November 2007)

Die Saia PCD3 Compakt Reihe finde ich auch nicht schlecht.
Hat allerdings noch kein 12VDC Derivat darunter.

Die Software ist auch für Laien wirklich easy zu handhaben, da grundsätzlich nicht unbedingt AWL oder SCL nötig ist. AWL kann aber natürlich verwendet werden. Die FUP Programmierung halte ich bei Saia für eine der Besten die es auf dem Markt gibt.

Bei der Compact hats eben schon einige Di/Do und Ai/Ao drauf. Inlusive Webserver, Ethernet usw.

mfG René


----------



## Uwe Schröder (22 November 2007)

*Noch eine Meinung!*

Hallo!

Ob nun EASY oder Logo sein soll, hängt wohl etwas von bestehenden Geschäftsbeziehung in Ihrem Haus bzw. beim Kunden ab.

Ich bin auch mehr ein Freund von EASY/MFD usw.
Bin also etwas "Moeller - Lastig".

Vielleicht sollten Sie zusätzlich den Service von Moeller und Siemens an Ihrem Standort prüfen.
Dazu gehört nicht nur die Web Seiten wo diese Steuerungen angeboten oder Lösungen angeboten werden (z.B. :EASY-FORUM.NET) , sondern auch fachliche Hilfe in Ihrer Nähe.

Leider bin ich etwas weit weg, sonst hätte ich Sie gern persönlich beraten.
Vielleicht sollten Sie für sich ein Pflichtenheft erstellen, was Sie immer wieder ergänzen, um eventuelle Auswahlkriterien zur Entscheidung bei der Hand zu haben. 
Noch etwas zur 42V!
Diese Spannung scheint im Moment nicht weiter auf dem Vormarsch zu sein, einige Entwicklungen im KFZ Bereich sind eingestellt worden.
Trotzdem kann es immer Sonderlösungen geben.

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## Martin007 (24 November 2007)

Hallo,

ich bevorzuge die Easy
und davon die 800er-Reihe und das MFD.

Vorteile der 800er und des MFD:

Bis zu 8 Geräte koppelbar (Vernetzbar).
Bis zu 192 Digitale Eingänge, davon bi zu 32 als Analogeingan (0 - 10V) nutzbar.
Bis zu 128 Transistor-Ausgänge oder bis zu 96 Relais-Ausgänge.

Und nicht zu vergessen ein *Online-Status*.
Man kann auf dem Display der Easy oder auf den Progamiergerät den "Stromverlauf" in dem Gerät erkennen.
*Sehr* hilfreich bei der Fehlersuche.

Auf der Seite von Moeller gibt es auch eine Demoversion der EASY-Soft.
Und es gibt auch ein Trainingscenter von Moeller.

Bei der Software gibt es zwei Versionen:
Einmal die "einfache" Version nur für die 400er, 500er, 600er und 700er Geräte.
Und die Pro Version für die 400er, 500er, 600er, 700er, 800er und das MFD.
und es gibt unterschiedliche Verbindungsleitungen:
Eine nur für die 400er, 500er, 600er und 700er Geräte.
Und eine andere nur für die 800er und das MFD.

Und neuerdings hat Moeller auch eine Safty-Version.


			
				http://www.moeller.net/de/industry/switchgear/switch_control/easy_safety/es4p.jsp schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Diese sicherheitsgerichteten Informationen werden mit dem       neuen Steuerrelais
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.moeller.net/de/industry/switchgear/switch_control/easy_safety/es4p.jsp



			
				http://www.moeller.net/binary/w_brochures/w7581de.pdf schrieb:
			
		

> Sicheres Bedienen durch Zweihandschaltung
> Typ III nach EN 574. Einsatz gebiet bei gefahrbringenden Maschinen bewegungen, wie z.B. Pressen, Stanzen, Scheren – es ermöglicht das sichere Zulassen der gefahrbringenden Bewegung nur wenn beide Hände des Bedieners außerhalb des Gefahrenbereiches sind und der Zweihand taster synchron innerhalb von 0,5 Sekunden betätigt wird.





			
				http://www.moeller.net/binary/w_brochures/w7581de.pdf schrieb:
			
		

> Schaltungen zum Stillsetzen im Notfall
> Ermöglicht das sichere Stoppen einer gefahrbringenden Bewegung; sofortiges Stillsetzen Stopp-Kategorie 0 und gesteuertes Stillsetzen Stopp-Kategorie 1 nach EN 60 204-1; Einsatzgebiet bei sicherheitsgerichteten ein- oder zweikanaligen Überwachungen von  NOTAUS-Kreisen.





			
				http://www.moeller.net/binary/w_brochures/w7581de.pdf schrieb:
			
		

> Zustimmschalter
> Der hand- oder fußbetätigte Zustimmschalter ermöglicht die temporäre Freigabe einer Schutzeinrichung, wie z.B einer Schutztür, durch dauerhaftes Betätigen. Dies kann erforderlich sein beim Einrichten einer Maschine oder Servicearbeiten


http://www.moeller.net/binary/w_brochures/w7581de.pdf

Diese Safty-Version läst sich auch mit den 800er und MFD's verbinden.

Dei nächste Stufe wäre dann die EASY-Control zu programieren mit CoDeSys.

Zu deinen Spannungen:
es gibt auch DC/DC-Wadler die zB aus den 42V 24V machen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 November 2007)

hallo,
da möller und siemens demo programme haben mit intigrierter simulation würde ich deinen leuten die beiden programme zum testen geben.
mein persönliches urteil: in die logosoft hat man sich ruckzuck eingearbeitet, wenn es aufwendiger wird ist möller die bessere wahl.
die alpha von mitsubishi/crouzet ist durchaus auch ein kanidat, das programm sollte man sich auch anschauen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (24 November 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Dann gibts wohl auch bald eine:

Logo!-F
Logo!-H
Logo!-FH
 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## nade (25 November 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> da möller und siemens demo programme haben mit intigrierter simulation würde ich deinen leuten die beiden programme zum testen geben.
> mein persönliches urteil: in die logosoft hat man sich ruckzuck eingearbeitet, wenn es aufwendiger wird ist möller die bessere wahl.
> die alpha von mitsubishi/crouzet ist durchaus auch ein kanidat, das programm sollte man sich auch anschauen.



Zudem ist meines wissens die mitsubishi alpha auch für die Theben TS verwendbar.


----------



## Fx64 (29 November 2007)

Hallo,

schon mal bei Beckhoff geschaut? Z.B. die Cx90xx Serie?

http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?embedded_pc/cx.htm

Viele Grüße


----------

